# Plow for 2003 Toyota Tacoma doublecab



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

My wife has a 2003 Tacoma doublecab that I would like to install a plow on. I've narrowed it down to the Curtis Homepro 3000 or the Fisher Homesteader. Which one is better and what are the pros and cons of both?


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Also, what should I expect to pay for either of these plows and can anyone suggest dealers in Southeastern Massachusetts to purchase from.


----------



## Titan (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a 2007 Nissan Titan LE crew, and I just placed the Fisher Homesteader. Appears like a nice plow, paid about $3200 installed.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I got sitting in my garage a Fisher LD mount, timberns and the two wiring harness to make the lights work on a 98 to 04 Tacoma. There are a bunch of 6.8' fisher LD on ebay right now. I got all the truck side stuff for sale cheap.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

*Curtis is nice*

I've had a Curtis Home Pro 3000 going into season 3 now, on my Tacoma Ext Cab 4X4 4 cyl, manual. I like it very much, only problem was the electrical connector plugs were hard to connect. I finally bit the bullet and bought the newer 2 part plug which I think must be standard now. This seems to go right together.

One option is the Factory store in Worcester MA I think?? They will install, check their price and local dealers price, see their website for dealers. I think this is a more sturdy plow than the Homesteader. However the Fisher LD should be a very good plow too but is heavier. Anyway, I like it, goes on easy off easy. BTW I found my Curtis used for cheap on ebay, had ebay searching for curtis and plow and it found one for me closeby.


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

snow bear


----------

